
Show HN: I created a modern retake on .plans inspired by John Carmack's plans - lordofuniverse
http://www.dotplan.me/
======
lordofuniverse
Hey HN,

I started journaling my own development process at
[http://www.dotplan.me/project/2](http://www.dotplan.me/project/2).

I would love some feedback, even if it is not positive.

